
The 5G BlackBerry could be 'the most American-made phone out there' - fortran77
https://www.engadget.com/5g-blackberry-keyboard-global-flagship-american-made-peter-franklin-175112005.html
======
fortran77
They really should go after Apple for its misleading "DESIGNED IN CALIFORNIA"
(and in tiny letters underneath "made in china").

